
A View into Pyongyang's Digital Life - kwillets
http://directory.libsyn.com/episode/index/id/6544875
======
kwillets
This is a podcast, so I'll summarize what I remember:

1\. They have IP blocks in China, Russia, and a satellite link through
Lebanon. Since only .1% of the population has internet access, traffic shows
what elites are doing.

2\. They have criminal/espionage activity via a number of countries, even New
Zealand. I don't remember if this is just VPN or physical presence, except
they did mention sending people to India.

3\. The normal web traffic from Pyongyang officials is fairly normal: news,
media, Facebook, etc.

4\. They don't consistently use secure options such as https, and even some
Tor activity was misconfigured to use the same exit router.

5\. Summaries of some of their exploits, like Swift, Wannacry, Sony, and
bitcoin transfers therefrom.

6\. There wasn't any obvious activity linked to nuke or missile tests, either
before or after.

